# How to introduce female bettas to guppy tanks?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

*Progress*
Hi guys. I have a female betta fish confined to a 2.5 gallon tank. Her name is Gena.

*Problem*
I want to get her into a 10 gallon tank that has somewhere between 5 and 10 guppies, 2 mystery snails and 2 ghost shrimp. I want to get her into that tank so I can use her current habitat for my Garden Snail. But I don't know how to introduce her so that she won't kill all my snails, shrimp and guppies or if she will ever get along with them in a million years.

*Question*
Can you tell me what I should do to get her into a filtered 10 gallon tank with guppies, shrimp and snails? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Honestly, I would just plop her in. If she appears aggressive, take her out. That's probably the simplest way. As long as you are watching what goes on, you will be able to take her out before any real damage is done if she is aggressive with the guppies. It depends on the individual fish also. For example, I have a crowntail who is a real brat and even though she is small she will attack anything in the tank, but i also have a half moon who is sweet as pie and wouldn't even flare at a snail. So just watch her.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

Then I probably should be very careful because every time I put a snail in with her in the 2.5 gallon tank, she attacks the poor guy. :-(


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya just be observant. Although a lot of people wouldn't even think about putting guppies and betta together in the first place, so you might just have to forget about your plans to have them in the same tank if they can't all play nice.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

You could try putting her in a clear bag and floating that in the tank, that way you can see how she will react to the other fish.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

KeshiaB said:


> You could try putting her in a clear bag and floating that in the tank, that way you can see how she will react to the other fish.


That's a good idea


----------

